# Chevy Duramax Fuel Economy



## Ingledink91

I have had enough of Ford 6.0 poor fuel economy, looking at a 07 Duramax 4 wheel drive. Any one have one and what kind of economy city/hwy/towing....


----------



## Shaggy

I have an 06 CC 4X4 Dura, I'm getting 16city/19hwy/ 18towing a 18ft CC boat. If I could keep my foot off the gas I could do better.


----------



## OG Donkey

I have an '02 dura 4x4 crew cab and get about 16city as well and as high as 21 on a good hwy run...towing on hwy (depending on load on 18' trler) is usually around 17mpg...


----------



## robalo

*02 Cc D/a 4x4*

My 2002 Gives Me At Least 16 City/ 19 Hwy Sometimes Better If I Keep It Under 80...i Love It....


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Just got a new DM last week. 3500 crew cab 4x4. It is only getting about 15.5 -16 hwy and about 14 city. I think the emissions on the new trucks works against the fuel milage. My 02 DM got a little bette at 16.5 to 17 hwy and 15 city.


----------



## robalo

Let It Break In A Bit And I Added The K&n Intake It Works Good Also


----------



## Bayrunner22

I have 07 2500HD Crew Cab. I get 17-19mpg in town, Ave. 20-21mpg on Hwy, and towing either boat (22 ft Bay Boat or 32 ft Offshore Boat or 18 ft Bass Boat) mileage 15-18mpg. Had two Fords F250 and F350, will never own a Ford product again. Nothing but trouble several trannys, injector pumps, etc, etc What a pain and expense with very poor service or help from dealer or Ford!!!! The Fords were horrible on mileage when they were running!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cap-N-Red

My 2005 GMC Dura./ Allis. gets 20 -22 hiway (empty) and 12-15 pulling our travel trailer.That is if you keep it around 1750 to 1800 rpm. Over that it starts using more fuel. I put 15,000 miles on it on our trip to Alaska this summer. Needless to say I love this truck


----------



## draker3

traded in my 01 dodge diesel for 07 gmc duramax 2500 hd 4x4 wow!! what a difference in ride and power..it is sweet!!! I have 4000 miles on it 15-16 mpg city and 17-18 hwy..


----------



## S-3 ranch

*the same*



Cap-N-Red said:


> My 2005 GMC Dura./ Allis. gets 20 -22 hiway (empty) and 12-15 pulling our travel trailer.That is if you keep it around 1750 to 1800 rpm. Over that it starts using more fuel. I put 15,000 miles on it on our trip to Alaska this summer. Needless to say I love this truck


i get the same with my 05 cc 2500hd


----------



## Porter Lizard

I have a 03 2500 and I get 17-19 in town and 21-23 on the hwy. I pull a 31' travel trailer and get 14-15. I llove this truck.


----------



## bigfishtx

Every person I know running the new Duramax powered truck with the ULSF engines is complaining big time about economy. I am hearing anywhere from 10-13 MPG hwy. If you can find one built prior to Jan 07, I think you will be much happier with its mileage.


----------



## bowed up

I Hope You Guys Arent Going Off The Computer Calculator Becuase They Are Always Wrong. My 06 Dodge Calc Is 2mpg Off. So When It Is Reading 19-20 I Am Actually Getting Around 17 On Paper.
I Have Heard Several People That Went To Chevy From Dodge And They Have Said That They Regret It. One Buddy Even Had A Ford And A Chevy Truck Salesman Tell Him That If He Was Looking For Fuel Mileage Along With Power Then He Should Look At A Dodge. I AM WITH BIGFISH ON THIS ONE.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

bigfishtx said:


> Every person I know running the new Duramax powered truck with the ULSF engines is complaining big time about economy. I am hearing anywhere from 10-13 MPG hwy. If you can find one built prior to Jan 07, I think you will be much happier with its mileage.


That's a new one on me, I have a late model 07 and it gets more like 16 on the highway and 13 to 14 city. Talked to some other owners and no one has had that bad of fuel economy.


----------



## bigfishtx

Your is a Ultra low sulfur diesel engine?

I have a client that bought two of them for his oifield service company, neither of them are getting better than 12 on the hwy. They are 3/4 ton, 4X4, crew cabs.

My Son in law just bought a 1 ton dually, crew, 4X4. 12.5 hwy, and that was driving down I-10.

I had one friend that said he got 18hwy, but, on a trip to west Texas where he followed me, he only got 12 driving down I-10. (He had no clue whatsoever what he was really getting, because, he didn't know how to figure it.)

My chevy dealer told me he has had NO CUSTOMERS tell him they are getting good mileage, but, he has plenty telling him they are getting poor mileage. (On the new , post 1/1/07 trucks)

Maybe there are isolated cases of 17-18 MPG hwy, but, it is not normal. The New Fords and Dodges are not doing any better. There is too much emmission controls on these new trucks.


----------



## bowed up

I Noticed Once They Finally Started Getting The Ulsd Around Us That My Fuel Mileage Has Dropped Off About 1-2mpg At Least. I Was Geting 17(ON PAPER) In My Cummins But Am Now Getting 15-15.5mpg.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

bigfishtx said:


> Your is a Ultra low sulfur diesel engine?
> 
> I have a client that bought two of them for his oifield service company, neither of them are getting better than 12 on the hwy. They are 3/4 ton, 4X4, crew cabs.
> 
> My Son in law just bought a 1 ton dually, crew, 4X4. 12.5 hwy, and that was driving down I-10.
> 
> I had one friend that said he got 18hwy, but, on a trip to west Texas where he followed me, he only got 12 driving down I-10. (He had no clue whatsoever what he was really getting, because, he didn't know how to figure it.)
> 
> My chevy dealer told me he has had NO CUSTOMERS tell him they are getting good mileage, but, he has plenty telling him they are getting poor mileage. (On the new , post 1/1/07 trucks)
> 
> Maybe there are isolated cases of 17-18 MPG hwy, but, it is not normal. The New Fords and Dodges are not doing any better. There is too much emmission controls on these new trucks.


Yes, my truck is a late model '07 3500 4x4 crewcab dually (same as the '08) with the standard 3.73 rear end (Same as all of the HD Duramax trucks) . I do agree that the ULSD and the new emisions hurts fuel economy in all model trucks. I drove a '08 Ford with the 6.4 and it was only getting about 12.5 to 13 average. My old '02 Duramax got around 17 hwy.


----------



## bigfishtx

StarlinMarlin said:


> Yes, my truck is a late model '07 3500 4x4 crewcab dually (same as the '08) with the standard 3.73 rear end (Same as all of the HD Duramax trucks) . I do agree that the ULSD and the new emisions hurts fuel economy in all model trucks. I drove a '08 Ford with the 6.4 and it was only getting about 12.5 to 13 average. My old '02 Duramax got around 17 hwy.


Consider yourself lucky, cause your doing better than most out there!

I hear if you have the pre ULSD engine, you should add a lubricant if you have to use the ULSD fuel. Anyone doing that?


----------



## laguna_4_me

*...07 3/4 ton DM Crew Cab 4x4*

I purchased my 07 Chevy Duramax Crew Cab 4x4 a couple of months ago and I have been pleased with everything except possibly having to buy new tires for it because they come with poor factory tires. I have been watching the fuel economy very close and comparing to my dad's 06 Duramax, and he aslo had an 02 Duramax. I'm getting about 15.5 city, and 19.3 hwy...that is on paper computer is calculating about 1mpg off. I will say that I'm not light on the foot feed...I run it like I stole it. I have customers that purchased 08 Ford (still sucks) and the new dodge (better interior than in past but do not like the drive...seems sluggish compared to the Duramax). One more topic on the Ford...doesn't matter how many turbo's you put on that truck...if it doesn't run then whats the point. P.S. I get 17.5 mpg pulling 21 ft boat from houston to corpus.


----------



## bowed up

YEP I WOULDNT BE BRAGGIN ON HAVING TWO TURBOS WHEN YOU STILL MAKE THE SAME AMOUNT OF POWER AS EVERYONE ELSE, THAT TELLS ME YOU NEED ANOTHER TURBO TO MAKE THE POWER.-BUT I BELIEVE IT WAS INTENDED TO HELP WITH TURBO LAG WHEN STEPPING ON IT.


laguna_4_me said:


> ...doesn't matter how many turbo's you put on that truck...if it doesn't run then whats the point.


----------



## KillaHookset

03 2500 allison, getting 22-23 hwy 17-19 city running 10 inch wide rims with 285 wide tires and dino oil.


----------



## drred4

you know, I can't seem to understand how so many people are getting 20mpg or more with the Duramax, do you all drive 60mph?

15mpg pulling anything , 13-15 in town, and max 19 on the highway.


----------



## KillaHookset

Most of my driving is between 65-80 usually 10-15 over the speed limit.


----------



## trashcanslam

i was going to buy a diesel before the end of the year because the guys i work with 06/07 ford/dodge were getting 18-20 hw, but now this new emmission **** has blown my justification, guess i'll have to keep the suburban a few more years until they get the mileage back to where it needs to be

my first truck as a 93 f250 with the 7.3 and it would get 20mpg hw, sure didn't appreciate that when diesel was $.79 cents!!!


----------



## ichiban

I've got a 05 2500hd, drove to Llano past weekend and got 18.5 on paper with conservative driving. Had to check the speedo on the hills past Austin cause I kept passing other trucks going uphill. I do hate the turbo lag but got used to it.


----------



## reef_runner

When we went to Colorado the best tank we got was a little over 20 mpg and the worst was 16.5 mpg. My buddies is an 06 2500HD Crewcab Duramax 4WD. I am looking at getting rid of my 6.0 gas 2500HD and getting a Duramax. 16-20 mpg is a way better than the 10-13 mpg I am getting now


----------



## outlaw38

08 GMC 2500HD 6.6 with Allison- 15-17 mpg hwy, 14-15 town, and 10-12 towing boat.


----------



## Poocek

I have a 06 4x4 Duramax and only get 13-15 city or highway, when pulling my boat I only get 12-11. I am considering adding either a chip or trying something to increase this amount. Any suggestions out there would greatly be appreciated. I drive it around the speed limit or about 5-7 over. The only problem I see with adding a chip is that in my 03 4x4 Duramax, when I added the chip it made the mileage go down on the setting that was for fuel economy. Even with the not so good average on mileage I love it and wouldn't get rid of it.


----------



## Cudkilla

My 2007.5 Duramax 2500HD Z71 Crew gets 16-17 city and 19-20 hwy. 15K on the clock. Should get better as I get towards 30K. Really gooood stomping power on this engine! Towing an enclosed tandem I get about 13-14. Did I mention that it has good power..it'll leave rubber on the road if you step on it. And I don't mean doing it while you have the wheel cranked over either.


----------



## DmaxRojo

*Dmax*

Same as Poocek, but I'm runnin 285's without a programmer to change tire size. It was hard for me to get over the turbo lag, but I like the following burst of power.


----------



## drred4

DmaxRojo said:


> Same as Poocek, but I'm runnin 285's without a programmer to change tire size. It was hard for me to get over the turbo lag, but I like the following burst of power.


The Dmax does't have any turbo lag compared to the new Ford. It is horrible. Friend just got one and he stepped on it and said this thing is going to kill me one day. I was amazed at its lag. I really did not know the new fords were like that, pretty nice truck otherwise.

Finally got the allusive 20mpg going to Abilene and back a few weeks ago 2006 Dmax


----------



## troutslayer

I have an 07 w/10500 on the odometer.....16-19 city and 19-21 hwy.....but you have to drive like my dad to get those numbers...if I drive like I want to it will get 15-16 city and 16-17 hwy....It is amazing to me how the driving habits directly effect the trucks fuel economy...otherwise great truck


----------



## KevinA

06 GMC Dually 

14-15 city, 16-18 hwy, light towing 12-14, 33' hydrasport towing @75MPH 8-9

I will never own another ford guaranteed


----------



## firephil

Has anybody had good luck with a chip for fuel economy? I haven't heard any bragging about that. my '01 Duramax get 16-18 city and 19 hwy, but have had a few 20 plus trips, down hill, tailwind hauling helium.I put on a bullydog breather and it helped some, the most noticable diff was the turbo spooled up quicker and my rpms stayed lower for the same amount of power. Next is 4" exhaust.


----------



## jumpminow

Duramax- Go see Mike at G-Force in Friendswood. Getting 19.5 in town and 24 on the highway. The power is unbelieveable!


----------



## bigfishtx

May as well join the bs...
City 29 Hwy 38

Pulling a load.
1 Ton Dually, 4X4


----------

